# ICD 9 Needed



## treed (Aug 5, 2009)

What diagnosis code would be appropriate to use for Page Kidney?


----------



## pmcmahon (Aug 5, 2009)

*Page Kidney*

Here's a definition:


Page kidney: Chronic longstanding compression of the kidney resulting in hypertension.

The kidney is compressed, most often, by a post-traumatic subcapsular hematoma (a collection of blood beneath the capsule surrounding the kidney) or, less often, by a cyst or tumor pressing on the renal parenchyma (substance of the kidney). The compression decreases blood flow to the kidney which triggers the excess secretion of the hormone renin and this, in turn, produces the hypertension. which may take months or years to develop.

I would probably code 593.89 Other specified disorders of kidney and ureter.
Maybe code the underlying cause of the compression.

Hope this helps.
Have a good day.
Pam-CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 6, 2009)

*Two people asking same question*

Hmmm ... two different people are asking virtually the identical question ... could this be a homework or test question?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

